# EK-Velocity CPU Water Block



## VSG (Oct 1, 2018)

EK Water Blocks has released their newest CPU block four years after the EK-Supremacy EVO came out. The new EK-Velocity attempts to not only bridge the gap of these past years, but also work for the next few by streamlining the cooling engine for higher flow, adding more customization options, including two different RGB lighting effects, and retaining popular features.

*Show full review*


----------



## Dammeron (Oct 1, 2018)

No mounts for both AMD and Intel in the box - fail.

And looking by price-pressure drop-CPU temps, Raystorm still rules. 

But this Velocity looks sexy, especially the plexi one (don't care for RGB).


----------



## erixx (Oct 1, 2018)

their manuals are superb, so it must be... they thought you didn't need it


----------



## charles4691 (Oct 1, 2018)

I have the EK Predator 240 which has the EK-Supremacy MX water block which cools very good. But I think has the ability to cool even better with a newer water block. Which is why I am now bummed out about the Velocity water block. I thought it would be far better and I would be able to use it instead of the MX.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Oct 1, 2018)

@Dammeron and the XSPC blocks are cheaper too ... going by my experiences with them vs EK they (Raystorm) are also better made.


----------



## Kutalion (Oct 1, 2018)

There's a QR code on the box which leads you to the manual in PDF form


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 1, 2018)

No disrespect to EK, but those tops are known to crack over time. Also, and depending on the fluid, gunk buildup within the block can make it look like someone took a dump inside and performance declines rapidly.


----------



## Robcostyle (Oct 1, 2018)

Full nickel comes in one finish - and its rgb, and the wire is undetachable, which is super sucks. That’s just dissapointing - would love the option of the full nickel without leds and 10% cheaper


----------



## Kutalion (Oct 1, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> No disrespect to EK, but those tops are known to crack over time. Also, and depending on the fluid, gunk buildup within the block can make it look like someone took a dump inside and performance declines rapidly.



Plexi tops usually only crack if you overtighten the fittings. Anyway you have option of both acetal and full nickel tops if you're worried about that.


----------



## VSG (Oct 1, 2018)

Robcostyle said:


> Full nickel comes in one finish - and its rgb, and the wire is undetachable, which is super sucks. That’s just dissapointing - would love the option of the full nickel without leds and 10% cheaper



You can remove the entire PCB with the LEDs and cable from the frame, if that is your concern. But I would first email EK to see if they can make one like this for you at a lower price.



Kutalion said:


> There's a QR code on the box which leads you to the manual in PDF form



I know, and it has been mentioned in the review multiple times. I still don't like it


----------



## Dammeron (Oct 1, 2018)

nemesis.ie said:


> @Dammeron and the XSPC blocks are cheaper too ... going by my experiences with them vs EK they (Raystorm) are also better made.



That's why i mentioned about price too. 

As for quality - CNC machining is better for EK (mostly the microchannels), however it matters not for Raystorm, cause You can't see it anyway. Bought RS few years back and I think it will stay with me for longer than i thought.


----------



## Totally (Oct 1, 2018)

It performs worse or the same as the block it replaces and costs more than the 75 cents of LEDs and wiring warrants, why does this get an 8.6?


----------



## VSG (Oct 1, 2018)

Totally said:


> It performs worse or the same as the block it replaces and costs more than the 75 cents of LEDs and wiring warrants, why does this get an 8.6?



What 8.6? It's always been an 8.0

It's way more than 75 cents for 24 RGB LEDs, the PCB and the two possible frame inserts.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 2, 2018)

Kutalion said:


> Plexi tops usually only crack if you overtighten the fittings. Anyway you have option of both acetal and full nickel tops if you're worried about that.


Plexi tops can crack with any amount of pressure, its just a matter of time. From what I read/seen, Acetal seems to gunk up faster than plexi even if it doesn deteriorate as fast.


----------



## Vlada011 (Oct 2, 2018)

Beautifull block. Immediately when Caseking get him I could call store in Hungary,
they order, my friend take him and I pay store price without shipping, custom tax, etc...
Only my favorite is Full Nickel RGB and Acetal + Nickel.

This is... how to explain. Sometimes some hardware show up and you can buy him immediately, without fear that something nicer will show up.
I mean with them is everything estethic if performance are on same level as Supremacy EVO.
Example I could buy Full Nickel version for build I plan for 12-18 months, and I'm sure no one will launch nicer model for me.

Only negative from EKWB for me are fittings, and that's only my personal taste.
But maybe is sometimes better to sacrifice look for reliability, everyone told me ACF are reliable.
Somehow I don't like that vertical straps and I would like to see little better chrome,
But EKWB intention was to look different little and shine different than other chrome versions.

I hope they will launch some new series soon, and for Velocity and them I'm 100% customer.
I would like to know who take Nemesis GTR360 radiator from review here, for his build.   
My Noctua NF-A12x25 push so much air through Coolstream PE, you feel a lot of air behind that Nemesis GTR with 5.4cm would be perfect.


----------



## GlacierXD (Oct 2, 2018)

Uhhh, not RGB again. EKWB should srsly focus more on performance rather than expanding their RGB lineup.
I'd rather just keep buying Heatkiller blocks which do a better job at cooling than "showing off this flashy RGB design".


----------



## charles4691 (Oct 2, 2018)

@*GlacierXD*, how much better would you say the heatkiller water block is to a  Supremacy MX?


----------



## Totally (Oct 2, 2018)

VSG said:


> What 8.6? It's always been an 8.0


I must of been tired and seeing things, thought I saw 8.6


> It's way more than 75 cents for 24 RGB LEDs, the PCB and the two possible frame inserts.



Simple PCBs cost nothing, but I am surprised they fit 24 in there, was thinking that there were 4-5 of them but they still do cost 15 cents a piece if they're addressable a lot less if they're not. Not sure how much inserts would add to the cost though I don't think enough to not make me raise an eyebrow at their asking price that is $30 more than the Supremacy *RGB.*


----------



## Vlada011 (Oct 3, 2018)

GlacierXD said:


> Uhhh, not RGB again. EKWB should srsly focus more on performance rather than expanding their RGB lineup.
> I'd rather just keep buying Heatkiller blocks which do a better job at cooling than "showing off this flashy RGB design".



I'm not fan of RGB at all. That's some Asian childish approach to human brains to profit money on shiny colorful thingies.
They install RGB everywhere in house and than decide to put them inside hardware.
But I didn't saw some hype and increased number of people who claim that Watercooling.de waterblocks give them far better performance than others.
If I saw good Alphacool one simple nothing special CPU block is 1-2C best, before that was Supremacy EVO.
I understand if you saw I will pay 70% higher price for Hardware labs radiator with lifetime warranty or Bitspower fittings twice more expensive than others because strongest and most durable and shinest chrome, but EKWB waterblocks are in most expensive RIGs and other people would bought Heatkiller IV with LCD screen if he give 5C clean better performance. But I can bet in one rig will give better in other worse performance.

EK have weak spots, but that's not waterblocks.
There is a Acetal + Nickel and Acetal + Copper and Acetal Plexi non RGB Versions of Velocity.
I will buy RGB but on model I like only Logo shine.


----------



## GlacierXD (Oct 4, 2018)

Vlada011 said:


> I'm not fan of RGB at all. That's some Asian childish approach to human brains to profit money on shiny colorful thingies.
> They install RGB everywhere in house and than decide to put them inside hardware.
> But I didn't saw some hype and increased number of people who claim that Watercooling.de waterblocks give them far better performance than others.
> If I saw good Alphacool one simple nothing special CPU block is 1-2C best, before that was Supremacy EVO.
> ...


I don't get your point. I don't think Watercool has any product with a LCD screen, you are probably refering Aquacomputer which does provide some "handy" LCD screens. Xtremerigs have tested basicly all TR4 blocks in that round-up, and Heatkiller did get the prize for it. Also from my own exprience, by switching from Supermacy EVO to Heatkiller IV on my OCed 7900X I did get a better temp at roughly degrees lower. Also I had some performance issue with EKWB rads and I ended up switching to hardware labs after that.
I am a huge EKWB fan whatsoever, and I just to want to see one of my favorite brand falls into this crappy RGB meta like TT does.

I c


charles4691 said:


> @*GlacierXD*, how much better would you say the heatkiller water block is to a  Supremacy MX?


I cannot tell you procisely and Watercool.de is a rather small brand after all, so there's hardly any comparison test on the Internet. But I did get 4C lower switching from Supermacy EVO to Heatkill IV.


----------



## VSG (Oct 4, 2018)

This very review has the Heatkiller IV in the comparison charts, for what it is worth.


----------



## Vlada011 (Oct 11, 2018)

OK, every brand have own advantage.
I'm only know that radiator must be HW Lab Nemesis.
Heatkiller by Watercool give impression of much harder and more durable stuff than Alphacool example.
But all of brands have good and negative sides, technical support is very important. 
From that side EKWB always answer and fast respond. Some errors are not possible to avoid and it's important how vendor will treat you.
If they blame customers and search excuses than not worth gambling. 
I admit Heatkiller IV PRO Copper Black 1st Class, but EKWB Velocity Full Nickel is as well. 
For me nicest CPU block on market is EKWB Annihilator. That's my vision of watercooling parts.


----------



## junglist724 (Mar 20, 2019)

GlacierXD said:


> Uhhh, not RGB again. EKWB should srsly focus more on performance rather than expanding their RGB lineup.
> I'd rather just keep buying Heatkiller blocks which do a better job at cooling than "showing off this flashy RGB design".


They have non rgb versions of every single variant of this block and you save $15 by going with non-rgb. Plus the heatkiller block did worse than EKWB in this review.


----------

